
Amazon's Ring Video Camera Alarms Privacy Advocates - arnon
https://www.govtech.com/security/Amazons-Ring-Video-Camera-Alarms-Privacy-Advocates.html
======
nickgrosvenor
If anyone has experienced a break in, robbery, or vandalism, you learn very
quickly how powerless the police are to help in any way. without any proof or
leads of any kind, most crimes go unpunished and uninvestigated.

A network of security camera footage provides clues and evidence for crimes.

The ring/nest phenomenon will hopefully lower crime rates because potential
thieves realize they’re being filmed and can be held accountable.

The hoops that police departments have to jump through to obtain footage for
evidence keeps it from being an outright Orwellian eye in the sky.

The positives of hundreds of cameras networked together providing consequences
for crimes that are otherwise almost never prosecutable, outweighs the
paranoia of a police state.

Fears of freedoms being bifurcated and manipulated to serve some draconian
cabal because you’re on video, are dramatically more of a statistical edge
case than being a victim of a petty crime.

This is fear mongering at the expense of progress imho.

like a physicians treatment, these decisions should be made from the odds of
an outcome instead of forgoing treatment because we’re worried about the
minuscule probability of a catastrophic loss.

------
arnon
I find Amazon and Ring's behaviour worrysome, to the point that I may remove
the Ring doorbell.

The risks are not worth the benefit it gives me.

